# Happy Crazy Goat Lady



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Love my kids  Just 7 months ago they were teeny tiny and Willow out weighed her brother, Shane, by 3#'s!! 

Now that little brother out weighs her by much more!  They sure do like hanging out together and I sure love watching them!

Glad to be a crazy goat lady!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

they look awesome, great i luv nubians my favourite breed!


----------



## MesquiteTreeHill (Oct 1, 2013)

Beautiful babies! I have boers hitting the ground any day now but can't wait til next spring when my first La Mancha kids get here


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure have grown! Cuties!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I sure do like Willow! Too bad my circumstances aren't different and she isn't for sale. She would make an excellent addition to my herd, and I think I would like seeing some new country to come get her.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Love the coloring on them both!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Gorgeous! Nice facility too!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

They are beautiful! Of course I have a weakness for Nubians.....


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! I just can't imagine life without them!!

GoatCrazy: What part of Wy'ing are you? Got family there but, with the hobby farm I never get a chance to visit outside of email and FB.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I live about 3-4 miles west of Torrington - southeast corner.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe they're precious!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just love the Nubian babies, Love them all but their ears are just so cute.

You have some beautiful looking goats there.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, cute


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They're so beautiful!


----------

